# autostart hdparm config

## utang

mal ein frage zu hdparm...

ich habe nun die optimalen einstellungen für meine HDDs herraus ...

nun würde ich aber dies gerne in den autostart einbinden...

dazu möchte ich nicht extra n schript schreiben sondern die /etc/hdparm nutzen ...

wie configuriere ich nun diese Datei ... ?

----------

## Mr.Big

/etc/conf.d/hdparm editieren, dann:

```
 rc-update add hdparm default
```

----------

## utang

ne das ist mir klar, ... nur wie ich das editiere die "hdparm"

----------

## hopfe

Utang: was genau benötigst du? Die Parameter für deine Platte?

----------

## utang

nene , also die habe ich schon getested und das beste herraus geholt ...  nun möchte ich die irgendwie in das script herrein basteln ... ich habe aber von scripten keine so grosse ahnung =) daher weiss ich nicht wie ich meine optionen so einbringe das er sie bei /etc/init.d/hdparm start startet ...

das scripten ist mir da zu krass als das ich weiss wie ich es genau machen soll.... ich tste aber schon ... irgendwie =)

----------

## Mr.Big

Hast du dir dir /etc/conf.d/hdparm mal angeschaut ?

Was daran ist dir unklar ? Trage deine ermittelten hdparm parameter dort ein 

und fertig.

PS. Schon mal an Suse gedacht ?  :Laughing: 

----------

## MasterOfMagic

du sollst ja auch nicht /etc/init.d/hdparm editieren sondern /etc/conf.d/hdparm das ist dermassen gut kommentiert das man da nichts falsch machen kann.

mfg

masterofmagic

----------

## utang

hehe , nix SUSE =) ....

also nachdem ich in /etc/conf.d/hdparm gegugt habe und immer noch nicht so richtig weiter wusste, habe ich die /etc/init.d/hdparm um paar Zeilen ergänzt ...

```

--- snip ---

start() {

        ebegin "Starting hdparm"

        checkconfig

        HDPARM=`which hdparm`

        if [ -f `which hdparm` ] ; then

        hdparm -c1 -d1 -X 69 -m 16 /dev/hda;

        hdparm -c1 -d1 -X 68 -m 16 /dev/hdb;

        hdparm -c1 -d1 -X 66 -m 16 /dev/hdc;

        fi

--- snip ---

```

und dannoch ein 

```
 rc-update add hdparm default
```

 und alles ist fertig! =)

wieder einen grossen dank an alle die mitgewirkt haben !!! danke !

----------

## Mr.Big

Besser ist:

in /etc/conf.d/hdparm

```
all_args="-c1 -d1 -X 69 -m 16"
```

und

```
 rc-update add hdparm default
```

J.

PS. und nun rate mal wofür all in all_args steht ?   :Very Happy: 

----------

## utang

hmm, nein nicht ganz. Da er dieses OPtionen, so wie ich es verstanden habe für alle HDDs nimmt und das geht nicht ... schon alleine,da jede einen unterschiedlichen DMA Modus unterstützt ...

----------

## Mr.Big

Sorry, diesmal habe ich nicht genau hingeguckt  :Embarassed: 

aber so:

```
 disc0_args="-c1 -d1 -X 69 -m 16"

disc1_args"-c1 -d1 -X 68 -m 16"

cdrom0_args="-c1 -d1 -X 66 -m 16"
```

vorausgesetzt hda u. hdb sind Festplatten u. hdc ist CD/DVD. Ansonsten anpassen. Siehe dazu /dev/discs /dev/cdroms.

J.

----------

## utang

ist schon ok ! na aber jetzt haben wie das mit dem hdparm und das starten aus kleinste erörtert =) danke schön !!

----------

## Gekko

könnte sein dass ich mich jetzt total täusche und irre....

Aber gibts da nicht die Option -k (keep) bei hdparm, die Änderungen an den "Einstellungen" fix übernehmen???

Liebe Grüße, Gekko

----------

## Mr.Big

Es soll tatsächlich Leute geben die Ihre Computer auch mal abschalten, dagegen nützt Dir auch die Option -k nix.   :Very Happy: 

siehe auch 

```
man hdparm
```

J.

----------

## Gekko

Tjaaaaa....

daran hab ich garnicht gedacht ^^

Meiner ist meistens an.....

Ich glaub ich hab noch nichtmal einen reboot gemacht...

solllte mir mal die uptime angucken   :Embarassed: 

----------

## utang

ja du hast diese Option drinnen obwohl wenn du nun halt deinen DMA wechselst und den 32bit transfert anschaltetest die Einstellungen auhc sofort übernommen werden ....

----------

